
The Singularity Is Near(ish): Revisiting Ray Kurzweil's Bold Predictions [video] - walkerag
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_50KKy8Dho
======
walkerag
Podcast version here: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/random-
talkers/id1252899...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/random-
talkers/id1252899514?mt=2)

